

Android antipiracy cracked, Google says devs used it wrong - there
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2010/08/google-cracked-android-anti-piracy-system-used-wrong-by-devs.ars

======
wccrawford
No, Google said the devs could have done more to protect themselves. They used
the code Google provided as an example and that code didn't do the job.

Nowhere do they say the system is uncrackable if you do it 'right'. Instead,
they say the cracking job can be made more difficult.

And it's a good thing, too, because it's about impossible to create and
uncrackable DRM and they'd be lying to say otherwise.

